# Flaschenhalter Slide 150 (2013)?



## Kolumbus (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe das Forum schon ein wenig durchsucht. Anscheinend ist es gar nicht so einfach aufgrund des geringen Innenrahmenvolumens einen Flaschenhalter zu finden. Welchen könnt Ihr empfehlen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Duala (9. Februar 2013)

Hab das gleiche Problem am Slide Diva, habe den Flaschenhalter an der Sattelstütze angebracht. Nicht gerade schön, aber selbst ein Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung ist nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (9. Februar 2013)

@_Kolumbus_  @Duala

was habt ihr für eine Rahmengröße ?

Ich hab 18 Zoll, da passt der Flaschenhalter mit 750ml Flasche. 
Ich hab die beiden Leitungshalter entfernt, den Flaschenhalter direkt angeschraubt und die Leitungen am Flaschenhalter befestigt.


----------



## CAPITO (9. Februar 2013)

Für 16 Zoll Rahmen wurde hier mal was geschrieben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10148113#post10148113


----------



## Mountainmikel (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinen Bikes diesen hier montiert und bin sehr zufrieden.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-lenkeradapter-fuer-flaschenhalter-lfh-1/aid:229005

Man kommt auch genial hin. Habe ihn nicht wie auf dem Bild montiert, sondern die Flasche befindet sich dann über dem Vorbau.

Michael


----------



## Sylan (9. Februar 2013)

hallo kolumbus, ja das problem ist ganz einfach beim 16"er  das wenn man einen normalen f-halter montiert hat man probleme mit dem einfedern und zwar stösst der ctd hebel dann an die flaschen boden kannte.  es gibt von radon zwar eine adapter platte die das ganz nach unten (noch schlimmer) oder nach oben versetzt  dann bekommt man die flasche garnicht mehr raus zumindest bei mir. hatte mir vorher schon was anderes überlegt. bilder findest du in meinem album (fotos). 
gruss sylan


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2013)

muss de mal gucken ob sowas für dich in frage kommt:
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/84500099/Topeak X-15.html


----------



## Kolumbus (10. Februar 2013)

Super! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Mein Rahmen ist 18 Zoll. Ich denke, ich habe einige Lösungen hier dargeboten bekommen.


----------

